# Booting GRLDR



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, i have just finished installing wubi, which has asked me to restart my pc. i restarted it and i selected ubuntu to boot from the menu, and now my pc gets stuck on a screen that says booting GRLDR. any help would be great


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 10, 2008)

during install did it ever give the option as to which boot loader youd like to use? because sounds like your boot loader is F@#$%d you can pop in the disk and try reinstalling the boot loader or you can reinstall the OS and i suggest using GRUB


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanx, but shortly after i posted that, I had fixed (most) of the problem. It turns out that some of the files were missing, namely the menu.lst , grldr and wubildr. I replaced these files, moved some more files around that the ubuntu installer said were missing, and then all was fine, until the install screen finishes and goes black, and starts hanging. I'm a first time Linux user, so all this is annoyingly new. Will report back with any other info, but any help on the current one would be great


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

you want to run the installer in safe mode i think what you want to do is force VESA or it will try and use its badly coded graphics driver for your graphics card...basically when you install/boot in safe mode it uses the equvilent of a windows "basic" driver..and this is what you want to use until you can get into your desktop aand configure your XORG


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, heres the update, I tried to uninstall/reinstall Wubi, which worked perfectly, did all the steps mentioned above, the first error did not occur. This time, instead of the balck screen from before, it says the following:


[1.682025] Kernel Panic - Not Syncing up - Attempted to Kill init!



So, what do you make of that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmm that happens to me in virtual machines alot...id check your media make sure all the files were burned correctly. happens to me alot when imt esting my disk but i dont tell damulta that because he thinks it sucks


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

How would I check those sorts of Files?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

usually during install theirs in option at the bottom their usually one of the "F" keys that will allow you to do a media test...sometimes it asks you to do it during install as well i know ubuntu suse solaris and fedora do this


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm using Wubi, and it doesn't have any file checking options . . . .


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmmm than your best shot from their is to try and reburn using the lowest speed youve got or DL another iso and if you use a DL manager dont pause it and reburn at a low speed it could be the iso itself.


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH, well, I didn't actually use a CD to install Ubuntu, Wubi just downloaded and installed ubuntu itself. (probably should've mentioned that)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

ahhhhhh well in THAT case it might be a wubi error of some kind not ubuntu since WUBI is installing ubuntu on a VM type of platform you may have better luck downloading the raw ubuntu iso and using a program called "virtual box"


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

So what does that error mean that I mentioned earlier (the most recent one)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

i am unsure...i get it in certain VM programs when i compile and test my disk it sually points me to the linux kernal trying to get hardware level access (like read access) but since its a VM and thus their is no actual hardware physically (its emulated) they just dont mix sometimes various bugs and such...even when my iso is perfect...thats why i switched to virtual box...it runs linux alot better than the microsoft virtual machine i was using go figure.


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, well, I ran the Ubuntu installer again, and then (in normal mode) it hangs. In safe graphics mode, and all other modes, it gives the same error as earlier (with the kernel panic). Will check back either tonight or tomorrow, but will still be googling for other help. Any more help would be great, and thanks to solaris for the current help!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

just looked it up looks like a kernal bug it happens with diffirent result codes its a hardware error this can happen for many things like hardware incompatability or system instability but since its happening ina VM i would suggest switching to a diffirent program as wubi seems to be causing a hardware fault with ubuntu obviously making the kernal VERY unhappy


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, Update, and its the final One!!

Last night, after I signed Out, I backed up all my important data, and did a clean format of windows XP pro. I then reinstalled XP, along the way creating a second hard Drive partition of 160GB, and as i am typing this, windows XP is updating, and soon I will start downloading Ubuntu and install it to the second Parition. Thanx to Solaris for his great advice and help, and I hope to god that Ubuntu will work _This Time_!!!!!!


----------

